# How to go from layout diagram to parts list?



## joecatch (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought "How to build small model railroads" by MR and there are 2 layouts that I really like, "Oklahoma and Western" and "Indiana and Aurora". The magazine has just a diagram of the layout. I would like to build using code 83 Atlas snap and flex track. I don't have the knowledge to go from a diagram to a list of track pieces that I will need. Any input? Thanks.

Joe

P.S. My first layout was many years ago using an Atlas track plan book and snap track. The layout ran very well. This would be my second layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the printed track layout has dimensions, just total up the
track length from them. The drawing surely would show the table
size and you could use that for your estimate if dimensions
are not provided.

Flex track is sold in 3 foot long sections. Do the math,
but get a couple additional sections. They won't go
to waste. You will need to have cutting tools for
the flex, and a file to smooth the cuts. For cutting,
a Dremel cutting wheel, a Razor saw with fine teeth,
or a special rail cutting tool from the Hobby shop.
Either would do fine.

Also make a list of the R or L turnouts and any
crossings (note the degree).

Be sure to get sufficient joiners, (2 per joint) and if there are any
isolated sections, insulated joiners. It's usually best to use
joiners of the same make as the track.

It is more tricky with sectional track. I gave up on that
long ago. Too many joints that will cause trouble. Go
with flex all the way.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

joecatch said:


> I bought "How to build small model railroads" by MR and there are 2 layouts that I really like, "Oklahoma and Western" and "Indiana and Aurora". The magazine has just a diagram of the layout. I would like to build using code 83 Atlas snap and flex track. I don't have the knowledge to go from a diagram to a list of track pieces that I will need. Any input? Thanks.
> 
> Joe
> 
> P.S. My first layout was many years ago using an Atlas track plan book and snap track. The layout ran very well. This would be my second layout.


Can you scan it and post a copy (both physical ability and legal permissions)? That would be easiest. MR usually gives parts lists, and almost always has minimum curve radius and turnout size. Kind of surprising that I a How To article that they don't include one.

Since I see you hail from the charming city of Poughkeepsie, how often do you go to the Walkway over the Hudson? I used to climb up on that thing and walk out on it when it was a rusting steel hulk with power and phone lines hooked on to it. I have to say I was very glad to see that project succeed. My friends and I used to sit up there with a 6 pack and watch trains go by beneath us (Conrail and Metro North back then).


----------



## joecatch (Dec 16, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Can you scan it and post a copy (both physical ability and legal permissions)? That would be easiest. MR usually gives parts lists, and almost always has minimum curve radius and turnout size. Kind of surprising that I a How To article that they don't include one.
> 
> Since I see you hail from the charming city of Poughkeepsie, how often do you go to the Walkway over the Hudson? I used to climb up on that thing and walk out on it when it was a rusting steel hulk with power and phone lines hooked on to it. I have to say I was very glad to see that project succeed. My friends and I used to sit up there with a 6 pack and watch trains go by beneath us (Conrail and Metro North back then).


Yes, I have the means to scan it in and I am checking to see if I can post it. It is little more than a diagram and a small table giving its size (6'x7') and the like.

Regarding the WalkWay, I live in Hopewell Junction and this past summer I rode my bike from my house to the Walkway bridge and back, a 26 mile round trip. It is nice being on the bridge looking down at the Poughkeepsie train yard!

Joe


----------

